# Egli/lui, ella/lei, esso, essa



## MingRaymond

I think these two words mean 'he' ,what is the difference? Grazie.


----------



## winnie

in everyday spoken language there is no difference, one may use egli/lui if it is the subject but the rules say:

egli=he
lui = him

pensavo proprio a lui = i was just thinking of him  
pensavo proprio ad egli = i was just thinking of he  
egli/lui pensava a me = he was thinking of me 

HTH


----------



## MingRaymond

That means I can choose one of them to use if it is the subject,right? If it is object, I should use lui?


----------



## winnie

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> That means I can choose one of them to use if it is the subject,right? If it is object, I should use lui?


 
correct!

please remember it's true only for spoken language.


----------



## shaula

I would say that no one usese *egli* in spoken language, while you must use *egli* in written sentences.
No one would ever say something like "Egli è il mio ragazzo". It sounds ridiculous 

Ciao
shaula


----------



## Silvia B

Exactly. Always use "lui" in spoken language. No one uses "egli" which is just used in written language.

Ciao!


----------



## MingRaymond

shaula said:
			
		

> I would say that no one usese *egli* in spoken language, while you must use *egli* in written sentences.


That means if it is the subject in written language,'lui' cannnot be used? 
So, if it is the subject, I should use 'essa' instead of 'lei' to represent 'she' ?


----------



## shaula

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> That means if it is the subject in written language,'lui' cannnot be used?


Perfect! You may see it in magazines or newspapers though, since it is spreading as the standard pronoun.


> So, if it is the subject, I should use 'essa' instead of 'lei' to represent 'she' ?


The correct pronoun for a female is "ella" (essa is for feminine thing) and, yes, the use is the same as lui/egli 

Ciao
shaula


----------



## Silvia B

Just to understand.. Shaula, you said "perfect" meaning that he CAN use it, right?
cause his question was negative =)

Of course "lui" can be used in written language, as it is the most common among the two options. Egli is not even used in magazines I dare say.. Maybe in newspaper, but usually just in books.

Ciao!


----------



## rambler

In the following, under what circumstances might “*egli*” be used instead of “*lui*”?

*Lo** lui** .canta. *To him *he* sings.
*Lo **egli canta.* To him *he* sings.


In the following, under what circumstances might “*ella*” be used instead of “*lei*”?

*Lo** lei** .canta. *To him *she *sings.
*Lo **ella canta.* To him *she* sings.



I know that “*esso*”, “*essa*”, “*essi*”, “*esse*” are rare, 
but are the following phrases still technically valid ?

*Lo** lui** .canta. *To him *he* sings.
*Lo esso **canta. *To him *he* sings.

*Lo** lei** .canta. *To him *she *sings.
*Lo essa **canta. *To him *she *sings.

*Lo** loro cantano. *To him *they* sing.
*Lo essi** cantano. *To him *they* sing.
*Lo esse** cantano. *To him *they* sing.


----------



## lsp

rambler said:
			
		

> *Lo** lui** .canta. *To him *he* sings...


one small curve in your question... to him = gli
To him he sings = lui gli canta


----------



## rambler

Thank you for pointing this out.
 
As a ...direct object, "*Lo*" .means "*him*" or "*it*".  Correct?
As an indirect object, "*gli*" means "*him*" or "*it*".  Correct?
 
In the sentence "*To him she sings*", is "*him*" a direct or an indirect object?  (I thought it was direct.)


----------



## Jana337

rambler said:
			
		

> Thank you for pointing this out.
> 
> As a ...direct object, "*Lo*" .means "*him*" or "*it*".  Correct?
> As an indirect object, "*gli*" means "*him*" or "*it*".  Correct?
> 
> In the sentence "*To him she sings*", is "*him*" a direct or an indirect object?  (I thought it was direct.)


Indirect. Direct objects are not preceded by prepositions. She sings what? A song = a direct object.

Jana


----------



## duckie

Hi,

I'm just beginning to try to learn Italian on my own using a rather old and somewhat limited instruction book that leaves a lot of questions unanswered. Looks like this forum could be very helpful though!

First question: when should I use lui vs egli and lei vs ella?

Thank you.


----------



## *Giulia*

duckie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just beginning to try to learn Italian on my own using a rather old and somewhat limited instruction book that leaves a lot of questions unanswered. Looks like this forum could be very helpful though!
> 
> First question: when should I use lui vs egli and lei vs ella?
> 
> Thank you.



Egli end ella are used only in formal letters or documents. I almost never use them. "lui" and "lei" are used both in formal and informal dialogues or letters.
Hope this helps!

And good luck with the learning of Italian! I think WR helps a lot!


----------



## claudine2006

Egli/ella = subject
Lui/lei = object

Egli è un bravo ragazzo.
Uscirò con lui.

You will listen to "Lui è un bravo ragazzo". It's accepted just in speeches.

Welcome to WR!


----------



## duckie

I'm confused then..

Why is 'he' subject in:

Egli è un bravo ragazzo

but object in

uscirò con lui?

I think there's a grammatical rule I'm not familiar with..


----------



## claudine2006

Sorry. It's not the same sentence. 
I wrote two different sentence to show you the different use of egli and lui.
Egli = soggetto
(Con) lui = complemento


----------



## duckie

I'm still a bit lost regarding the grammatical use, but at least I can use lui and lei while I try to learn the basics..


----------



## claudine2006

duckie said:


> I'm still a bit lost regarding the grammatical use, but at least I can use lui and lei while I try to learn the basics..


Yes, you can. People will understand you.


----------



## BlueWolf

Well, actually even if "egli" and "ella" are more correct, you'll hardly ever see or hear them. They aren't so much used anymore.


----------



## duckie

Good, because it's a difficult enough language to learn as it is 

My book is from 1957 which probably explains why it's 'egli' all over..


----------



## pinturicchio07

duckie said:


> Good, because it's a difficult enough language to learn as it is
> 
> My book is from 1957 which probably explains why it's 'egli' all over..


 
Duckie - I think that is the case. All my Italian textbooks rarely mention "egli" at all. You'd be fine in just knowing that it is the "ultra" formal way of saying he. Lui and lei are ok!


----------



## claudine2006

duckie said:


> Good, because it's a difficult enough language to learn as it is
> 
> My book is from 1957 which probably explains why it's 'egli' all over..


I've express my opinion about that several times. 
If you use "egli" as subject nobody can tell you're wrong. 
At university, for example, during an exam, you cannot say "Lui è".
Maybe it's because I've studied at "Liceo classico", but my teachers have always tried to make us speak good Italian.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> I've express my opinion about that several times.
> If you use "egli" as subject nobody can tell you're wrong.
> At university, for example, during an exam, you cannot say "Lui è".
> Maybe it's because I've studied at "Liceo classico", but my teachers have always tried to make us speak good Italian.


In my opinion, a foreign who's studying Italian needs to know they exist and what's their meaning, but why should they worry about using them, if we don't?


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> In my opinion, a foreign who's studying Italian needs to know they exist and what's their meaning, but why should they worry about using them, if we don't?


I understand your point of you. But I think it depends what level the learner wants to reach. You can speak Italian without using passato remoto/condizionale/congiuntivo, but you'll never speak good Italian.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> I understand your point of you. But I think it depends what level the learner wants to reach. You can speak Italian without using passato remoto/condizionale/congiuntivo, but you'll never speak good Italian.


I'm happy you want to defend Italian, but about that, we actually use, for example, the conditional in our speeches, but no one (except maybe in the Liceo Classico) uses "egli" or "ella" nowday. If someone did, I would be surprised.


----------



## duckie

Thank you all for your help!

Claudine, I would like to understand the grammatical rules of when to use which word, but the examples you provided confused me.. if you want to try to explain it in more detail I'll be happy to do my best to understand 

Meanwhile, I'm studying prepositions


----------



## BlueWolf

In theory:
_Egli/ella_ are used only when they are the subject of the sentence. They mean_ he/she_. _Lui/lei_ are used when they are the object (only after the verb) and with preposition, like _him/her_.

P.S. But you have still to study _lo/la _and _gli/le_ (not the articles) .


----------



## *Giulia*

duckie said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> 
> Claudine, I would like to understand the grammatical rules of when to use which word, but the examples you provided confused me.. if you want to try to explain it in more detail I'll be happy to do my best to understand
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm studying prepositions



My advice:
use EGLi and ELLA only at the beginning of a phrase in formal letters or documents.


----------



## duckie

BlueWolf said:


> In theory:
> _Egli/ella_ are used only when they are the subject of the sentence. They mean_ he/she_. _Lui/lei_ are used when they are the object (only after the verb) and with preposition, like _him/her_.
> 
> P.S. But you have still to study _lo/la _and _gli/le_ (not the articles) .



Could you give an example in English of he/she being subject in one sentence and object in another? I might pick it up then.

What do you mean lo/la gli/le *not* the articles? Are they used for other purposes than the definitive article?


----------



## Nate in California

> What do you mean lo/la gli/le *not* the articles? Are they used for other purposes than the definitive article?


 
lo/la - are also direct objects
gli/le - are also indirect objects


----------



## Nate in California

Ex.

Ho comprato il giornale stammattina. Lo compro ogni giorno. 

Al mio papà piace leggere il giornale. Percíò gli do il mio quando finisco di leggerlo.


----------



## BlueWolf

duckie said:


> Could you give an example in English of he/she being subject in one sentence and object in another? I might pick it up then.
> 
> What do you mean lo/la gli/le *not* the articles? Are they used for other purposes than the definitive article?



Ok:
Io ho incrontato *lei*. _I met *her*. (object)
_*Ella* ha incrontato me. *She*_ met me. (subject)
_Do questo number a *lei*. _I give this number to her (indirect object)

_Now, this is the theory but you hardly ever hear this sentences in spoken Italian. You'll probably hear: 

(Io) *l'*ho incrontata. _I met *her*. (object)
_*(Lei)* mi ha incrontato . *She*_ met me. (subject)
_(Io) le do questo number. _I give her this number (indirect object)

_You'll probably study it after, but lo/la, gli/le aren't only the articles, but they are pronouns too. Lo/la (accusative) is an other way to say him/her (object), but they are placed before the verb, not after (ho incontrato *lei* / *l'*ho (*la* ho) incrontata), and gli/le same thing but it's the dative, so they mean "to him/her". (io do *a lei* / io *le* do)


----------



## gabrigabri

Living in Vienna and knowing people who learn Italian, I noticed, that here the words "egli, ella, essi" are not teached: they only theach to use "lui, lei, loro". I would like to ask to foreign people, if the learned the verbs using "lui" or "egli". And what do the Italians think about? Is it good to teach directly "lui" or it should be avoided?

Please answer and correct me!


----------



## SweetSoulSister

I was never taught egli, ella, and essi. I don't really even know what they are. I see them once in a while, and I remember hearing them for the first time from a nun.

"to teach" is irregular in the past, quindi e' "taught" not "teached"
Ciao. 

EDIT: Most of the Italian that I learned, I obtained from friends and experience rather than school.  Maybe that is why I never learned egli, essi, and ella.


----------



## Rania

Sono utili tutti e due secondo me, però all'inizio conviene fare delle frasi soltanto con 'lui, lei, loro', se no sarà un casino per loro  Communque si insegnano tutti e due!


----------



## Alberto77

Egli, ella, essi are the correct ones, but you can hear almost always in spoken language lui, lei, loro, that should be "object", as him, her, them... but when you write you should use the correct ones, expecially if you are not writing only to a friend for example,
ciao
alb


----------



## TimLA

gabrigabri said:


> Living in Vienna and knowing people who learn Italian, I noticed, that here the words "egli, ella, essi" are not taught: they only teach the use of "lui, lei, loro". I would like to ask non-native speakers, if they learn verbs using "lui" or "egli". And what do the Italians think about? Is it good to teach "lui" or it should be avoided?
> 
> Please answer and correct me!


 
I'd LOVE to have a formal thread about these. I've seen them here on the forum and have been told that they are used formally - little else.

Great idea!
Thanks.


----------



## gabrigabri

SweetSoulSister said:


> I was never taught egli, ella, and essi. I don't really even know what they are. I see them once in a while, and I remember hearing them for the first time from a nun.
> 
> "to teach" is irregular in the past, quindi e' "taught" not "teached"
> Ciao.
> 
> EDIT: Most of the Italian that I learned, I obtained from friends and experience rather than school. Maybe that is why I never learned egli, essi, and ella.




 Sorry


----------



## gioprava

(I found it on the web... it seems to be correct...)

A further note regarding the third person. _Egli_ and _ella_, for he and she, are literary forms, which in spoken Italian are usually replaced by _lui_ and _lei_ (literally him and her). These are the masculine and feminine forms for persons. _Esso_ and _essa_ are the forms for "it", and have a masculine and feminine form according to grammatical gender of the noun of the thing to which they refer. In the plural, _essi_ and _esse_ are respectively the masculine and feminine form for "they" for persons and things. However nowadays spoken Italian prefers _loro_ (literally, them) for persons.

There are some other tips on the use of the third person  with people you don't know... 

here is the  url w*w://ilovelanguages.com/Italian/lesson2.html

 (Sorry for the * but I can't post directly  links...)

Hope it helps, Giovanni


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

As lots of users have already said, in a written text you have to use *egli ella essi*. The problem comes when speaking: even if these are the correct ones, you will almost never hear them, because they are too much "correct" even for a very formal speaking contest (e.g. even if you're talking to your boss/teacher/old people you are not supposed to use egli ella and essi). The problem can be avoided by using a name (egli---->Luca e.g.).
Hope it's clear.


----------



## pinturicchio07

Lorenzo Italiae said:


> As lots of users have already said, in a written text you have to use *egli ella essi*. The problem comes when speaking: even if these are the correct ones, you will almost never hear them, because they are too much "correct" even for a very formal speaking contest (e.g. even if you're talking to your boss/teacher/old people you are not supposed to use egli ella and essi). The problem can be avoided by using a name (egli---->Luca e.g.).
> Hope it's clear.


 
I was told that they belong to older Italian. But from what I see, that is incorrect.

Lorenzo


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

pinturicchio07 said:


> I was told that they belong to older Italian. But from what I see, that is incorrect.
> 
> Lorenzo


What you say is true if you mean "old"="formal written"   I mean:

written formal text: Egli ritiene che la guerra vada evitata (this is also the use of the grammar books)
written informal text: Lui dice che è stata Sara a baciarlo per prima (NOT egli dice che...)
speaking formal: (Lui/ il tale personaggio) ritiene che la guerra vada evitata (almost never you'll hear egli ritiene che..., especially in a dialogue; a bit more often you can hear egli in a conference, for example)
speaking informal: Lui dice che è stata Sara a baciarlo per prima
Besides, remember that Italian uses personal pronouns only when the subject may be misunderstood, or in order to underline that it's the person we are talkin/writing about who has done something: in this case you can avoid the problem by using a name (Luca).
The same rules can be observed for essi/loro.
Ella is really uncommon and sounds really old and poetic.
Hope it helps


----------



## lsp

I learned enough about them to recognize and understand them, but never to use them. In fairness sono quasi completamente autodidatta quindi non posso biasimare nessun sistema scolastico per il mio livello linguistico. 

__________________

Le correzioni sono sempre benvenute


----------



## GiovanniO

gabrigabri said:


> ... I would like to ask to foreign people, if they learned the verbs using "lui" or "egli".



I am fortunate to have an excellent teacher who uses different texts.
Some use _lui / lei / loro_ as the subjects.
Others use the _egli \ esso / ella \ essa / essi \ esse_ forms.
We do the exercises using both.



Lorenzo Italiae said:


> Ella is really uncommon and sounds really old and poetic.



Is "ella" any less common than "egli"?
If I remember correctly, I thought _egli / ella_ were used for people and _esso / essa_ were used for things.


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

It's true: egli/ella for people and esso/essa for things.
But ella less common than egli.


----------



## Erinlad

The 1950 paperback edition "THE BERLITZ SELF TEACHER: ITALIAN" uses 'essa/egli' on page 20 to construct replies to questions of nationality.​ 
ex: "Si, essa è italiana"​ 
ex: "Si, egli è italiano"​ 
The book doesn't say anything about spoken vs. written Italian and I naturally thought the book could be used to speak the language.​ 
In the examples above, are you saying that 'lei/lui' should replace 'essa(or should it be 'ella')/lui construction when speaking? Should 'lei/lui' be used in writing today's Italian?​ 
Is the book out of date with today's Italian usage? It keeps the personal pronoun in many of the sentence constructions when it seem to me that the verb conjugation would be enough.​


----------



## Andre Balian

Erinlad said:


> The 1950 paperback edition "THE BERLITZ SELF TEARCHER: ITALIAN" uses 'essa/egli' on page 20 to construct replies to questions of nationality.​
> ex: "Si, essa è italiana"​
> ex: "Si, egli è italiano"​
> The book doesn't say anything about spoken vs. written Italian and I naturally thought the book could be used to speak the language.​
> In the examples above, are you saying that 'lei/lui' should replace 'essa(or should it be 'ella')/egli construction when speaking?  (Not if you're reading something aloud)  Should 'lei/lui' be used in writing today*'*s Italian?
> 
> Is the book out of date with today*'*s Italian usage?  It keeps the personal pronoun in many of the sentence constructions when it seem to me that the verb conjugation would be enough.  ​



I think a lot of old books with Italian grammer are incorrect, vague, and unnatural, generally speaking.  I believe that esso/essa is used for things and even animals.  Not people.  

I've never used egli or ella in writing, it is not taught.  

This was unclear:
_"you must use *egli* in written sentences"
devi usare "egli" in frasi scritte?!    (Pensavo che volevi dire solamente egli)

_Vuoi dire non sempre, ma se si usa ella/egli, dev'essere nella forma scritta...


----------



## Quovadis

duckie said:


> Good, because it's a difficult enough language to learn as it is
> 
> My book is from 1957 which probably explains why it's 'egli' all over..


 
I've got an Italian text published in 1962, and it really copnfused me with these pronouns. But I think I've got it now.


----------



## Wells

I'm trying to use "Living Language - Italian" which really doesn't go into the use of pronouns.  What I've read on this thread has been very helpful.  I'm hoping to find a better book/course with which to learn conversational Italian.  Suggestions, please.

Wells


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Wells and welcome to the Forum! 
Did you read our sticky about Italian Language Resources?
Take a look here
You'll find lots of interesting links to grammar, pronunciation and listening exercises. 
There are links to online courses and radio programmes too (very useful!).


----------



## Quovadis

Wells said:


> I'm trying to use "Living Language - Italian" which really doesn't go into the use of pronouns. What I've read on this thread has been very helpful. I'm hoping to find a better book/course with which to learn conversational Italian. Suggestions, please.
> 
> Wells


 
Wells, I, too use the Living Language texts. I have finished the Beginers / basic coursebook, and now I am on the seventh lesson of "Beyond the basics." This coursebook goes much deeper into Italain grammar, and I have found that it answeres most of the questions that the basic coursebook left me with. Unless you have already had some Italian lessons, it is advisable just to go along with the text and try not to get ahead of it. That was the problem I had.

Well, good luck, *and yes, this Language Forum is really great, and I have found it to be a great help to me.*

Quovadis


----------



## Wells

Thanks for the encouragement, Quovadis, for me to get back to the Living Language materials.  What got me turned off was the lack of information about the proper use of pronouns: "you" especially, and the "eglis", etc.  One big positive I've found for the materials is the fact, for my aging ears anyway, the pronunciations of the speakers are quite understandable, unlike some of the on-line courses.


----------



## Quovadis

Wells said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Quovadis, for me to get back to the Living Language materials. What got me turned off was the lack of information about the proper use of pronouns: "you" especially, and the "eglis", etc. One big positive I've found for the materials is the fact, for my aging ears anyway, the pronunciations of the speakers are quite understandable, unlike some of the on-line courses.


 
Here are the subject personal pronuns:

I : *io*
thou (you Singular familiar form): *tu*
he / it: *lui *
she / it: *lei*
you: (Singular polite form)* Lei* (be sure to use the capital letter L)
we: *noi*
you: *voi *(Plural familiar form) 
they: *loro*
you: (plural polite from) *Loro *(use the Capital L)
you (plural polite form)

See if this will help you a bit.

Quovadis


----------



## Aidone

"Lui era una passeggero solitario che cercava di divertirsi e consolandosi dell'assenza della donna amata con la prima venuta, fosse essa Susy o Marilyn." (Sole D'Estate Sul Fiume, Harlequin Mondadori, 1983)

He was a solitary traveller who sought to divert and console himself from the absence of the woman he loved with the first to appear, whether it should be Susy or Marilyn

In questo caso si usa essa e non ella perchè si referisce alla prima (cosa) venuta, guiusto? 
In lingua parlato si usa lo stesso contruzione e non si usa "lei", giusto?


----------



## Treinar Sempre

Ciao a tutti

I do not have any confusion as to the usage of essa, egli, etc. however I am curious as to why Italian has moved further away from their usage

These forms are retained in Spanish and Portuguese, and in my opinion offer a broader range of expression. Not coming from Italy, I can understand that to native speakers using these forms in everyday speech would seem odd, I am just curious as to why. Personally I think using egli and lui in speech sounds fine, but again I do not understand the reason behind the dropping. Actually I would prefer to use egli for he instead of lui in speech when it is appropriate. 

Unfortunately I was not taught their usage but learned them on my own, and having an italian teacher who was native Italian helped. I think that for many students learning Italian in America there is a large amount of individual responsibility on developing complete language skills. There are a lot of words and terms that we do not learn.

Didn't mean to rant but I am just looking for some clarification. _Why_ is it "outdated" to use egli etc. ?


----------



## Quovadis

Perhaps for the same reason that *thou, thee and ye *are now obsolete in English. As people and their culture change, so language reflexes that change.

I just returned from a visit to Italy, and discovered that some of what I've learned is not quite as the Italians speak. For example, what we call prosciuto here in the USA, is crudo in Italia, and that prosciuto is nothing more than every-day ham. Not so important, but interesting,

Quovadis



Treinar Sempre said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> I do not have any confusion as to the usage of essa, egli, etc. however I am curious as to why Italian has moved further away from their usage
> 
> These forms are retained in Spanish and Portuguese, and in my opinion offer a broader range of expression. Not coming from Italy, I can understand that to native speakers using these forms in everyday speech would seem odd, I am just curious as to why. Personally I think using egli and lui in speech sounds fine, but again I do not understand the reason behind the dropping. Actually I would prefer to use egli for he instead of lui in speech when it is appropriate.
> 
> Unfortunately I was not taught their usage but learned them on my own, and having an italian teacher who was native Italian helped. I think that for many students learning Italian in America there is a large amount of individual responsibility on developing complete language skills. There are a lot of words and terms that we do not learn.
> 
> Didn't mean to rant but I am just looking for some clarification. _Why_ is it "outdated" to use egli etc. ?


----------



## w120barby

Hi everybody, 
la grammatica italiana dice che 
EGLI  -  LUI  ->  SOGGETTO       lui dice / lui è il mio ragazzo  
LUI ->  COMPLEMENTO             esco con lui 

look up here:  http://www.mauriziopistone.it/testi/discussioni/gramm04_egli_lui.html


--------
egli / lui  ella/lei   si usano per riferirsi a persone 
esso/essa   si usano in riferimento ad animali e cose


----------



## Treinar Sempre

Quovadis said:


> Perhaps for the same reason that *thou, thee and ye *are now obsolete in English. As people and their culture change, so language reflexes that change.
> 
> I just returned from a visit to Italy, and discovered that some of what I've learned is not quite as the Italians speak. For example, what we call prosciuto here in the USA, is crudo in Italia, and that prosciuto is nothing more than every-day ham. Not so important, but interesting,
> 
> Quovadis



That is the analogy I had in my head, although I think it makes much more sense in english because we have you/your he/him etc. There is no loss of expression. I think Italian is also the only romance language that has done this. The reason is probably no more in depth than you have mentioned. For myself, I can understand it, doesn't mean I like it. 

Yea interesting to note those differences.


----------



## Quovadis

Ciao tutti:

I know there must be a previous thread on this subject, but: When do I say* lui* and when do I say *egli*?

Thank you all for your much appreciated help.

Quovadis


----------



## Huginn

I don't remember saying something like "*egli*" or "*ella*" since i was a child at school. 
I NEVER use them! 
People will laugh at you if you say something like that nowadays (well, maybe not to this point but you will likely get a puzzled stare), it would sound kinda old-fashioned or somehow poetical.

By now, "*Lui/Lei/Loro*" are also used in formal speech and written formal texts. 
You'll bump into "*egli/ella*" maybe just in some books and old novels.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Quovadis

Ciao Huinn, grazie per rispondermi la mia carta da due anni fa, te lo apprezzo verdadamente, ma come imamgini, ricevevo molti carti. Ti ringrazio,

Quovadis


----------



## Naples_74

The rules of italian grammar tell us that "egli" (he) is the third person singular masculine pronoun when he has the function of subject: "Egli ha freddo" (he is cold) while "lui" (he) is the same pronoun as a complement: "Dillo a lui (tell him). Same distinction between "ella" (she) and "lei (she), and between "essi" (them) and "loro" (them). This is what says the rule. But the use has now surpassed this rule. You can therefore relax and safely say: "lui ha freddo, lei ha freddo, loro hanno freddo" (he/she/they are cold. So then, turn on the stove. Lol!


----------

